# Questions for your doctor



## GulfGirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi, I joined this board in order to pass along a bit of info that mayhelp people suffering with irritable bowel and fibromyalgia. My cousin is a board certified surgeon in Alabama. Brilliant guy and a sweet one too. He was in Gulf Shores this past weekend and we got together. He was lamenting that so few see his research results concerning irritable bowel and fibromyalgia and wondering how many people could maybe benefit if they talked to their doctors about trying the treatment that he has been using in his practice (that he sorta stumbled upon) ...anyway...I dont want to join this group and then make one post, like a spammer, but have a look at his research (link below) and hopefully some people will find improvement.Thanks, Lundy Wilder--Gulf Shoreshttp://www.tuscaloosasurgery.com/research.htmResearch on fybromyalgia and IBS


----------

